# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Soluciones para resolver el problema de agua en Ica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Planteo el tema del problema el agua en Ica, para que se inicie un debate sobre las posibles soluciones a esta realidad, ya que no es recomendable esperar más para plantear alternativas que garanticen el desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura exportadora iqueña a largo plazo; así como del resto de regiones agrícolas del país. 
Lamentablemente no tengo el conocimiento técnico para ofrecer soluciones de ingeniería a gran escala -por ejemplo-, pero mi mejor solución es tratar de educar a los agricultores del Perú acerca del uso eficiente y responsable del recurso hídrico. Yo considero que la falta de educación es una de la grandes culpables de la indiferencia de los peruanos antes los grandes problemas del país, por lo que mi humilde propuesta consistirá en tratar de concientizar a cada una de las personas relacionadas a la agricultura de este país, para que consideren al agua como lo que verdaderamente es: fuente de vida y sustento de su actividad productiva. 
Este tema pone en el tapete el problema del agua en Ica, pero no olvidemos que el problema del agua es a nivel nacional; por lo que debemos hacer algo ya!!... 
Saludos; y esperemos que este tema sirva para que se tomen acciones al respecto, pero con criterio y responsabilidad.Temas similares: Buscarán soluciones para escasez de agua en ica Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II En torno al problema del agua en Ica El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua La calidad del agua, un problema mundial

----------


## miriamemilia

Muy buenas tardes, agradezco su preocupacion acerca del tema, Ica es una departamento exportador netamente. El tema del problema del agua se viene abordando en diferentes eventos como tema principal pero lamentablemente no tenemos autoridades que tengan iniciativa propia de toma de desiciones con respecto , tengo 4 años viviendo en Ica estudio Agronomia en la universidad San Luis Gonzaga , tenemos docentes especialistas en el tema administradores, gerentes,directores de instituciones involucradas en esto ,pero no veo en ningun lado su preocupacion, por lo menos de ideas concretas y menos ejecutables en los que nosotros jovenes seamos protagonistas de esto.
Me interesaria mucho sentarnos a plantear soluciones constructivas ,aprovechables y tenaces; ademas no solo con autoridades del tema sino tambien con los pequeños agricultores que en la gran mayoria de casos son fuente principal de exportacion.Decisiones que nos involucran en presente y futuro.
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

No he tenido oportunidad de conocer ICA aún por lo que tengo entendido sacan agua del sub-suelo, sus tierras son franco arenosas, arenosas. Por tanto puedo deducir que no hay o solo un sector se ve beneficiado de agua de algún rio. 
Mi aporte sería el siguiente : 
* Tenemos que lograr un suelo retentivo lo más posible y a la vez agregado.
Esto lo lograremos agregando materia orgánica no solo de ganado sino tambien las malezas, las ramitas, residuos orgánicos de mercados, de camales, de de las casas colectados los residuos organicos y biotransformados por fermentación a traves de los microorganismos eficaces EM.COMPOST y convertidos en sustancias bioactivas, polisacaridos que van a unir las particulas del suelo para agregarlo y hacerlo retentivo, poroso, biodinamico. 
* Tenemos que canalizar la viabilidad de REUTILIZACION de las AGUAS RESIDUALES. (Monitoreando permamentemente los análisis microbiologicos respectivos).
Esto SI ES FACTIBLE y por BIOTRANSFORMACION sin QUIMICOS y EFECTIVO, esto se logra con los microorganismos eficaces EM.AGUAS a razón de :
TRATAMIENTO DE CHOQUE : 1 litro de EM.AGUAS ACTIVADO para cada m3 de agua residual. (este tratamiento de choque se hace el primer mes).
MANTENIMIENTO : el mantenimiento se hace mensualmente con 1 litro de EM.AGUAS ACTIVADO para cada 10 a 30 m3 de agua residual luego del tratamiento de CHOQUE. 
Con esta tecnología las aguas residuales, pueden reutilizarse pues elimina los malos olores, reducen los lodos, baja la DBO a limites permisibles y elimina microorganismos patogenos indeseables. 
* Adición de piedras higroscopicas retentivos de humedad (aunque son muy costosos). 
Para mi la mejor solución esta en lograr un suelo fisica, quimica y biologicamente sustentable ahunado a la reutilización de las aguas residuales. 
Cordial saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez.
Gerente Técnico Comercial
BIOFERTIL SAC
RPM : *688847

----------


## jjbaraybar

El problema de Ica tiene solucion, lamentablemente cuando la agricultura en Ica (sobre todo la agroexportacion) es controlada por algunos cuantos proveedores de sistemas de riego tecnificado quienes defenderan a como de lugar a que siga vendiendo sus sistemas de riego por goteo tradicional, es muy dificil romper paradigmas, hacer como por ejemplo lo que plantea el Ing Castaneda, u otras alternativas que nos hacen pensar fuera de esa caja de cuatro lados que no nos hace ver mas alla. 
Existen en la actualidad sistemas de riego tecnificado mucho mas avanzandos, estan ya tienen varios an~os en el mercado , pero sin embargo en el Peru no existe ninguno. Son sistemas de riego subterraneo por "capilaridad", lo cual significa que la planta o raiz  solamente toma lo que necesita y punto, no se desperdicia el agua dandole un goteo continuo o programado. Se ha comprobado que los sistemas de riego "por capilaridad" pueden llegar a reducir el consumo de agua hasta en un 60%, ya que como les dije es un sistema que permite que la planta o raiz consuma solo lo necesario y punto.  
Solo se necesita empezar con una area de aproximadamente 10 o 20 Ha y empecemos a experimentar con este tipo de tecnologias y combinando tambien por que no , las ideas que tiene el Ing Castaneda. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Yo pienso que debemos ser muchísimas más personas -que tan solo 5- las que pensamos que el problema del agua en Ica es "Muy Grave", pero pienso que es mucho más fácil mirar para el costado y dejar las cosas como están; y ver si las cosas se arreglan solas o a través de otros.  
Para mí, es un lástima que seamos tan pocas las personas interesadas en este tema, porque yo lo propuse pensando que era un tema importante para la agricultura exportadora de nuestro país, que generaría participación e ideas para empezar a revertir dicha situación, pero la respuesta ha sido mucho menos a la que yo esperaba. 
Yo no soy consciente -en lo absoluto- del problema "real" del agua en Ica, pero si soy consciente de los problemas de agua en el Perú y el mundo entero; además de haber escuchado que Ica se está secando. 
Esperemos por el bien del pais y de la agricultura exportadora de Ica, que los 5 que hemos votado y opinado sobre este tema, estemos equivocados; porque si efectivamente es "Muy Grave", ya deberíamos haber empezado a hacer algo para solucionarlo.  
Saludos a todos; y gracias por sus opiniones y sugerencias que siempre serán bienvenidas y útiles para AgroFórum.pe. 
Bruno

----------


## Amadeo Garcia Aste

Buenas tardes 
Definitivamente el problema del agua y sobretodo en los Valles de Ica  (incluye Villacurí y periferias) es bastante serio, esto se puede notar  en diverdad entrevistas con Ing. de Campo y agricultores de la zona,  pero ellos, de forma individual no pueden generar soluciones. 
En primer lugar los agricultores se deben asociar -asumo que ya están-  para elevar su voz ante las autoridades políticas. La solución tiene que  ser consensuada entre agrícultores y autoridades políticas, ya que "sin  agua no hay desarrollo agrícola, sin desarrollo agrícola no hay quien  pague impuestos, y sin impuestos... ¿Quien paga el salario de los  políticos?" 
En cuanto a la parte técnica, no soy un experto en la materia, pero se  debe dar una solución a gran escala, con trasvase de aguas de la cuenta  del atlántico (zona este de los Andes) donde el agua es contínua,  asimismo, realizar reservorios para almacenar agua en las épocas que los  ríos de la cuenca (Río Ica) traen agua y no se "desperdicien" en el  océano. Me parece muy interesante la propuesta del "riego por  capilaridad"  
Saludos, 
Amadeo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes 
> Definitivamente el problema del agua y sobretodo en los Valles de Ica (incluye Villacurí y periferias) es bastante serio, esto se puede notar en diverdad entrevistas con Ing. de Campo y agricultores de la zona, pero ellos, de forma individual no pueden generar soluciones. 
> En primer lugar los agricultores se deben asociar -asumo que ya están- para elevar su voz ante las autoridades políticas. La solución tiene que ser consensuada entre agrícultores y autoridades políticas, ya que "sin agua no hay desarrollo agrícola, sin desarrollo agrícola no hay quien pague impuestos, y sin impuestos... ¿Quien paga el salario de los políticos?" 
> En cuanto a la parte técnica, no soy un experto en la materia, pero se debe dar una solución a gran escala, con trasvase de aguas de la cuenta del atlántico (zona este de los Andes) donde el agua es contínua, asimismo, realizar reservorios para almacenar agua en las épocas que los ríos de la cuenca (Río Ica) traen agua y no se "desperdicien" en el océano. Me parece muy interesante la propuesta del "riego por capilaridad"  
> Saludos, 
> Amadeo

 Gracias Amadeo por tomarte la molestia de pensar y proponer posibles soluciones al problema del agua en Ica. Me causó gracia eso de que sin agricultura, ¿quién pagaría el sueldo de los políticos?; porque si fuera exactamente así, la agricultura del Perú sería Nº1 a nivel mundial  :Smile: . 
Lamentablemente hay otros sectores que también pagan impuestos, y por ende, el salario de nuestros ilustres políticos. En el siguiente mensaje, te dejo a ti y a los demás usuarios, un artículo que esboza algo de más de esperanza con respecto a este tema. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

En Ica *LA PRÓXIMA SEMANA PRESENTARÍAN SOLUCIÓN AL ESTRÉS HÍDRICO*  _Las consultoras Ambiental Peruana, Ipsos Apoyo y Helios expondrán la propuesta a la Junta de Usuarios de Aguas Subterráneas del Valle de Ica (JUASVI)._  *Por:* Manuela Zurita   *Lima, 26 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* El próximo jueves 2 de diciembre presentarán en Ica los resultados de un estudio que promete revelar cómo el stress hídrico afecta a la economía de la región Ica, además de una propuesta de solución a la problemática.  
Así lo adelantó Cecilia Blume, presidenta de la consultora Ambiental Peruana, que realizó la investigación junto a Ipsos Apoyo y Corporación Helios SA, para la Junta de Usuarios de Aguas Subterráneas del Valle de Ica (JUASVI). Las entidades realizaron tres tipos de estudios: de solución hídrica, socioeconómico y financiero. 
Blume precisó que se trató de un estudio “integral” de la economía del valle, ejecutado durante un año, para el que tomaron en cuenta “todos” los proyectos relacionados con el estrés hídrico de la región y los testimonios de representantes de empresas, pequeños agricultores, gobiernos locales y regionales y de otros agentes de la cadena agrícola. También comprende la visión de las otras dos juntas de riego de la zona: la Junta de Usuarios de Riego La Achirana (JURLA) y la Junta de Usuarios del Distrito de Riego de Ica (JUDRI).  
“Hemos tratado de ser lo más transparente”, resaltó.  
Según Blume, la conclusión presentará una propuesta a la solución al estrés hídrico de Ica. Ésta, a su juicio, no sólo tiene que ver con agricultores, sino con temas laborales, educación infantil y salud. “La solución no es fácil, es mucho más compleja, porque este un gran problema”, remató.   *Dato* 
- Ica es una de las mayores regiones agroexportadores del Perú.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para evitar la escasez de agua  *PRESENTAN SOLUCIONES AL ESTRÉS HÍDRICO DE ICA*  _Algunas de las propuestas a largo plazo contemplan la ejecución de presas y trasvases._  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 06 Diciembre (Agraria.pe)* El pasado jueves las consultoras Ambiental Peruana, Ipsos Apoyo y Helios, expusieron a la Junta de Usuarios de Aguas Subterráneas del Valle de Ica (JUASVI) un estudio para solucionar el estrés hídrico que sufre la ciudad sureña. 
Como indicara la presidenta de la consultora Ambiental Peruana, Cecilia Blume a nuestro medio (agraria 26 nov.) se trata de un estudio integral de la economía del valle, ejecutado durante un año, para el que tomaron en cuenta todos los proyectos relacionados con el estrés hídrico de la región y los testimonios de representantes de empresas, pequeños agricultores, gobiernos locales y regionales y de otros agentes de la cadena agrícola. 
Igualmente comprende la visión de las otras dos juntas de riego de la zona: la Junta de Usuarios de Riego La Achirana (JURLA) y la Junta de Usuarios del Distrito de Riego de Ica (JUDRI).  
Según el vicepresidente de la JUASVI, Javier de los Ríos, el citado informe plantea las consecuencias que tendría la pérdida de agua en el valle de Ica debido al estrés hídrico, tales como una mayor tasa de desempleo, una reducción del PBI o el cierre de empresas.  
Indicó que existen proyectos para incrementar el agua en Ica mediante trasvases y proyectos a corto plazo que implican usar el agua de avenida que es excedente que se va al mar.  
Asimismo, informó que desde JUASVI ya han comenzado a hacer mejoras en sistemas de riego con un programa de filtraciones. Todos esos proyectos de corto plazo se están implementando, pero los de mediano y largo plazo implican trasvases de agua de la cuenca del Amazonas, aseveró. 
El vicepresidente de JUASVI sostuvo que la ejecución de estos proyectos a largo plazo tendría un costo de unos US$ 1,4 mil millones, que implicaría la construcción de tres presas y tres altos de la cuenca del río Pampas hacia la desembocadura del río Santiago de Chocorvos, afluente del río Ica. 
Además, se plantearon realizar seis saltos hidroeléctricos y dirigir el agua turbinada y presurizada al valle de Ica para proveer a los agricultores. 
Por último, aunque la iniciativa de las obras es privada, de los Ríos reclamó el apoyo del Ejecutivo en cuestiones como licencias, permisos o autorizaciones. Eso implica vender energía eléctrica y vender agua y tierras, concluyó.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Director de INFOCLIMA presenta propuesta de fondo: *AGUA DEL ATLÁNTICO SOLUCIONARÍA ESTRÉS HÍDRICO EN ICA* ** _Abraham Levy plantea soluciones a mediano y largo plazo, como el mejoramiento de canales de riego y la construcción de trasvases._   *Por:* redacción  *Lima, 07 Diciembre (Agraria.pe)* En Ica se riega casi exclusivamente con pozos y se bombea agua del acuífero entre Villacurí y el valle de Ica por aproximadamente 550 millones de m3 al año. La recarga natural y el retorno del agua de riego que regresa al acuífero es de alrededor de 385 millones m3. Entonces, ¿quién pone la diferencia de agua? señaló el director de la Consultora Metereológica INFOCLIMA. 
Y es que según Abraham Levy, la solución al desabastecimiento hídrico de 165 millones m3 de agua al año en el valle de Ica, pasa por dos alternativas: El Camino del Pacíﬁco, mejoramiento de sistemas y canales de riego (a mediano plazo) y la construcción de un trasvase para traer el agua del Atlántico a la región (a largo plazo).  *El Camino del Pacífico* 
Levy explicó que El Camino del Pacíﬁco pasa por mejorar los sistemas de regadío y hacer correr el agua que baja por el río en época de lluvia a través de la red de canales de riego que cruza el valle, de manera que la menor cantidad posible de agua  se pierda en el océano. Para ello, además, ayudaría la construcción de la presa de Tambo, en la naciente del río Ica, añadió.  
Según Abraham Levy, ninguna de estas medidas va a eliminar el déﬁcit a lo mucho lo reducirían- pero pueden ayudar a que el área de siembra actual se mantenga hasta que llegue el agua del Atlántico, que es la única solución técnica hoy viable para resolver el problema del agua y, además, agregar nuevas tierras de cultivo. La misma historia que en el proyecto Olmos, pero a una mayor escala, detalló.  *Infraestructura de Trasvase* 
Para el director de INFOCLIMA, la solución de fondo requiere ineludiblemente de un negocio hidroeléctrico detrás, ya que hacer la infraestructura de trasvase no es posible sin el aprovechamiento hidroenergético de los recursos hídricos a traer de la cuenca del Atlántico. De lo contrario, costaría menos regar con agua embotellada, precisó. 
El río Pampas ofrece un punto a su ingreso a Ayacucho, en la llamada cerrada de Urancancha, en donde se podría embalsar y generar un volumen trasvasable cercano a los 1,000 millones de metros cúbicos, explicó.  
Abraham Levy indicó que esta alternativa hídrica podría revolucionar la agricultura iqueña al sustituir el riego subterráneo por agua pura superﬁcial regulable todo el año, incrementar de manera importante el área de siembra, y abrir las puertas para nuevos proyectos de envergadura en nuestra costa que aprovechen los nichos comerciales que su geografía y latitud son capaces de generar.  *A considerar* 
El director Levy (INFOCLIMA) explicó que el problema del estrés hídrico en Ica es una manifestación más del problema de agua de la costa peruana, en donde vive el 70% de la población del país (y que representa el 80% del PBI) con apenas algo más del 1% de los recursos hídricos disponibles del territorio nacional. 
Dejando de lado los problemas de agua de Piura (colmatación de Poechos; hoy es más un reservorio de barro que de agua) y Lima (salinización de pozos; más de la mitad supera los límites máximos permisibles de una o más de las sales que supuestamente la SUNASS debe controlar) el tema de Ica es quizás el más complejo porque su solución no es solo hidráulica, anotó.  *Datos importantes* 
Según Levy, en Ica los agricultores que riegan con agua de pozos no pagan por ella. Pagan un precio a sus juntas de agua subterráneas por derechos de uso de infraestructura o cosas por el estilo, pagan la energía del bombeo, pero no pagan por el agua al Estado peruano.  
Agua barata, clima maravilloso y logística a la mano han sido conjuntamente, con la visión y capacidad de empresarios muy conocidos y otros no tanto -a quienes hay que rendir tributo por lo que han hecho del desierto (iqueño)- la razón del estrés hídrico de esa provincia, concluyó Levy.

----------


## Carlos Carpio

La problemática de la perdida de agua es en todo Ica o cual es el sector mas afectado? Saben el distrito o pueblos? Ya que necesitamos sectorizar para hacer un proyecto de investigación. Ustedes tendrá un croquis de la localización o mapas, planos, imágenes satelitales?

----------


## SAPANQHARI

Hola, Comparto mi opinión con el Ing. Carlos Castañeda, para poder resolver por lo menos en un 40% el tema del agua en Ica, debemos de trabajar el tema de suelos, por ejemplo nosotros en Cusco, estamos trabajando este tema, que también nos preocupa y estamos teniendo resultados con tan solo el manejo de suelos, estamos utilizando un Abono Orgánico, llamado SAPANQHARI, además de que este abono cuenta con los E.M., también tiene un mineral orgánico que es la zeolita, y que retiene y mantiene la humedad del suelo en un 35%, este es un abono orgánico que cuenta con certificación orgánica internacional, nosotros recomendaríamos realizar algunas parcelas demostrativas con este producto para ver los resultados.
Saludos
Fenando Palomino Zamalloa
BIO ABONOS DEL SUR S.A.C.
e-mail: bioabonosdelsur@yahoo.es

----------


## jara mariano

Por favor cuando ofrezcan alguna solucion con productos que tienen que ser comprados e incorporados al suelo o aplicados a la planta, una cuestion fundamental es el analisis costo beneficio, de lo contrario lo que manifiestan no tiene sentido, simplemente es el deseo de vender, y muchas veces vender cebo de culebra.
Es elemental conocer el costo, de lo contrario no servira para nada esas recomendaciones comerciales. y si hay formas de demostrar la efectividad mejor..pero siempre analizando el costo-beneficio por Ha.. Gracias.

----------


## Chokavento

Vaya soluciones que plantean algunos, ¡ _compre mi producto lo cura todo !,_ otros dicen ¡ _el trasvase de los rios de la cuenca del Atlantico_ !, diganme por favor un rio que se pueda trasvasar a la cuenca del rio Ica y que sea factible ambiental y economicamente, o en todo caso traer directamente el Amazonas. Creo señores que el problema es mucho mas grave de lo que creen algunos, el sistema de riego tecnificado no ha hecho más que agravar el problema ya que no hay reposición de acuiferos, y constatamos cada dia que los nevados de Choclococha en Castrovirreyna estan cada vez menos blancos es decir más negros. Conversando con un grupo de ingenieros de la zona sur de España y planteado el asunto llegamos a una conclusion, el trasvase de las aguas del oceano pacifico previo proceso de desalinización, relativamente barato y sustentable, actualmente la tecnologia existente es extraordinaria ( y seguira mejorando). Con esta solución no solamente beneficiamos a los productores actuales sino que tambien nos permitiria AMPLIAR LA FRONTERA AGRICOLA DE ICA y explotar el clima bendito que tiene.

----------


## jara mariano

Otra vez..planteo la cuestion enconomica.. Hoy en dia y en el Peru..cuanto cuesta desalinizar un litro de agua de mar??? sea puntual por favor. Chokavento.

----------


## joseluiscanales

bueno desalinizar el agua del mar cuesta el m3 1 dolar ejemplo ,es decir para el mantenimiento del cultivo de uva necesitaríamos 17000 dolares solo en agua sin tener en cuenta los demás costos,y cuanto cuesta cuanto ,vale una maquina desalinizadora nada mas que 23,000 millones de dolares y solamente para desalinizar 400lt de agua por segundo es decir 1440m3/hora es decir sacando números tendríamos para regar 400 has de uva en un año y a que costo es decir es algo creo a mi humilde parecer  es  inviable,lo mejor q podemos hacer es mejorar el uso racional del agua con un buen riego a capacidades de campo,buena limpieza de canales de regadío de los pequeños agricultores que aun hacen un riego de gravedad para que percollen esas aguas a las napas freaticas y dejar de hacer mas pozos de lo que están permitidos si no vamos a vernos como en california donde espesaremos a eliminar cultivos.
A menos de que uno de nuestros grandes políticos se anime a hacer un proyecto tipo olmos ...............quien sabe aparezca uno por ahí cada 100 años.
saludos.

----------


## jara mariano

Esa es la forma de presentar una opcion o una posible solucion...Los costos son importantes muy importantes, porque al fin y al cabo todos trabajamos para ganar algo no para perder...
Creo que se deberia hacer un estudio muy serio sobre embalses de aguas en las partes de la sierra de Ica. En epocas de lluvia hay un enorme volumen de agua que se pierde,creo que seria una solucion de menos costo que las propuestas y nos permitiria recuperar las napas freaticas de las areas que antes fueron deserticas y hoy son esos campos verdes que dan trabajo y divisas al Peru...
Es cuestion de que se hagan estudios de todos los accidentes geograficos que pueden ser aprovechados  como embalses en las zonas altas de la sierra de Ica

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, retomando este importante tema, les dejo varias entrevistas que le han hecho recientemente a mi papá sobre la problemática del agua en Ica, luego de que lamentablemente lo hayan convencido para que se postule a la Presidencia Regional de Ica. También les dejo alguna del Ministro Benites.                      
Saludos

----------


## Ipagropac

La solución no está en Ica ni en ningún área de la costa. Se tiene que mirar a las fuentes de origen de los ríos. En los momentos de estiaje se siente la escasez de agua en la costa y en los periodos de lluvias se ve con preocupación la fuerza de los ríos temiendo los desbordes y demás desastres por el exceso de agua que no es retenida por los suelos vía infiltración. 
El riego tecnificado, trasvase (dejarían con menos agua a la cuenca del Atlántico), EM, ETC, solo se dirige y beneficia a la costa y nuevamente solo se están enfocando a las consecuencias de la escasez de agua en la costa y no en la solución. 
Los agricultores/usuarios del agua de la costa deben dirigir sus esfuerzos a captar el agua de las lluvias (siembra/cosecha de agua) en las partes altas de las cuencas (la sierra del Perú) para llenar los acuíferos y evitar que el exceso de agua se vaya a los ríos pudiendo ocasionar desastres (desbordes, deslizamientos, bloqueo de carreteras, etc) a través de la reforestación y manejo de las cuencas de la sierra. En pocos años las nubes no pasarán de largo sin dejar sus lluvias y se reabastecerán los acuíferos para que se pueda usar el riego tecnificado, EM, ETC. 
Las soluciones existen, lo que falta es ponerle el cascabel al gato implementando las soluciones mirando a la sierra como parte de la agricultura de la costa. Tampoco esperemos todo de los gobiernos, también hay que participar a través de las organizaciones de agricultores en forma activa.

----------

